# QEMU tap bridge: "failed to drop privileges"

## kai.scorpio

I would like to connect my virtual machine to the local network using tap networking (it is a test copy of a web server). How do I set this up? I tried the guide here: http://wiki.qemu.org/Features/HelperNetworking but am getting the error message:

```

kai@kai-laptop gcbc_server %  ./vm.sh

failed to drop privileges

failed to launch bridge helper

qemu-system-x86_64: -netdev bridge,id=hn0: Device 'bridge' could not be initialized

```

vm.sh:

```

#!/bin/sh

#       -net nic -net user,hostname=gcbc \

exec qemu-kvm \

        -cpu host \

        -drive file=debian_vm.img,if=virtio \

        -netdev bridge,id=hn0 -device virtio-net-pci,netdev=hn0,id=nic1 \

        -m 512M \

        -monitor stdio \

        -name "GCBC Debian" \

        -vga std \

        $@

```

Any suggestions?

Alternatively, if somebody could link a guide through how to manually set up tap so I don't use the helper script that would also work - at the moment I've found various ways of doing it and I don't know which is recommended for gentoo and up to date.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

